# NMM - Noble Metals



## System (18 July 2010)

Bailey Minerals NL (BAA) is a dedicated mineral explorer formed in May 2008 for the purpose of acquiring and developing highly prospective mineral properties.

The Company is currently focussed on exploring for economic gold deposits in its Mt Palmer and Mallee Hen Point projects.

In April 2010, the Company entered into Farmin and Joint Venture Agreements with Drake Resources Limited to explore for gold on the Mt Palmer and Mallee Hen Point Projects. The Company can earn up to a 60% interest in the Mt Palmer project by spending up to $400,000 and up to a 70% interest in the Mallee Hen Point Project by spending up to $400,000.

http://www.baileyminerals.com.au


----------



## Trevor Perth (12 November 2010)

*Re: BAA - Bailey Minerals*

Trading halt on Wednesday and an announcement of a buy in to a Colombian platinum producer.  Shares up 50% today.  
Platinum being more expensive than gold and the preferred choice for Catalytic converters in cars, plus China cranking up car manufacture it could be a very good move.
Certainly on my watch list..


----------



## System (24 June 2016)

On June 24th, 2016, Condoto Platinum NL (CPD) changed its name and ASX code to Noble Metals Limited (NMM).


----------

